# Tyler man died @ mudstock



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

http://jacksonvilleprogress.com/homepage/x1303129630/Late-night-leaves-one-dead-at-mudstock


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sad deal right there. Prayers sent out to the gray family.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That sucks! sorry to hear such horrible news. Helmet?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

My condolences to the Gray family. Sad news to hear of such accidents.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

swampthing said:


> That sucks! sorry to hear such horrible news. Helmet?


Helmets arent required at Mud Creek. I feel sorry for his family....
This is exactly the reason that I dont go out and get trashed when I ride, usually wont have more than a few drinks throughout the whole day, most of the time I aint even drinkin alcohol. I will say that Mud Creek should have a little stricter rules.... seemed like almost every person out there over the weekend was driving stupid, like they had to drive 40 mph.... speed & alcohol combined with the extremely dusty conditions and dry/rough trails....its no wonder this happened.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep ... Bevel gear
Swap will save lives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i bet the rules are going to change big time.. especially if this gets media attention and gov focusing on regulations regarding the hobby/sport


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I like riding fast, and I like to have some cold ones on the trail. I am guilty of both. But I don't combine speed and drinking. Personally if you are going to drink, take it slow and low and play in the mudholes. It is sad to hear when anyone loses their life to carelessness. It could happen to any of us. We all take a chance when we throw a leg over our bikes and ride.
As far as enforcing more rules, it is private property and you are signing a waiver for a reason.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> It could happen to any of us. We all take a chance when we throw a leg over our bikes and ride.


You're exactly right. The only thing that gets me is, not only are You taking a chance on yourself, your taking a chance on everyone else out there as well.. B/C you're not just responsible for yourself, your responsible for everyone else out there riding as well in a way. You're essentially putting your life in the hands of everyone else out there riding too... Which means, you're putting your life in the hands of that guy in another group who might have had WAY too many adult beverages and is riding like an idiot. I'm just glad he hit a tree, and not another wheeler, especially one a kid might have been riding.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

:agreed:
That's exactly why I pick and choose which events my kids go with me on.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

guys i hate to tell yall this .. but even though it is a sad deal . there is at least 3 to 4 killed every year at mud nationals has anything changed no .. it boils down this some can handle there alcohol and some cant.. and his wife works wife a friend of my wifes..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

First let me say I feel very sorry for the man's family. No kid should have to grow up without their parent.

Now for drinking *excessivley* and riding. I say set up bleachers and sell tickets to watch the them take themselves out of the gene pool. There will always be idiots that feel ten feet tall and bullet proof when they drink. Now put a powerful machine between their legs and they are a threat to themselves and others. Confine them to an arena like area with 10 foot chainlink fence and let em get after it, and at the same time they would be providing entertainment to others.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sad deal either way you look at it.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

There's no reason for riding fast at a big event. There is no place in the park that was wide open with no one around to hurt. Its a mud event. Go play in the mud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Although off topic...I heard there were multiple bikes stolen too. These kinds of things seem to happen alot at Mud Creek. Deaths and stolen property not only at Mud Nats but other events as well.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sad deal for sure, but like walker said a couple people die every year at mud nats.

Drinking and driving fast will get you real quick. This is why I don't like going to mud nats or any big event that drinking is allowed at. I watched a guy at 08 mud nats wreck, he broke his neck and died instantly. He was being stupid and he got himself killed.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

the conditions were very very dusty and like filthy said it felt like everyone had to go 40 mph at 5 mph i couldent see half the time last year was better imo allways sad when people go unexpected


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Glad no one is in a wheelchair using a straw to speak. Gotta go with Polaris on this. I've got kids and keep them away from these events cause of alcohol and ignorance. I hate helmets but keep them for these events.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Like Walker said, sadly this happens pretty regular.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I was there first hand. Me and my group pulled up on the scene not 30 seconds after it happened and were the ones doing CPR. It was a horrible ordeal and not a pretty sight but the fact is that people have to know about this type of stuff and make a conscious effort to be responsible when it comes to doing what we love to ensure that people make it home to their families. I will say this too, the man that died, Chad Gray, was riding too fast but the accident was caused by another bike and that sorry SOB hauled azz to leave Chad there to die. I really hope that person loses sleep every night over this!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats horrible. I can say the way people were riding was a little wild. Like someone said before, at 5mph it was tough to see. Everytime I went down the highline at night I was a little worried someone was going to hit me head on. You would be cruising along then all of a sudden a bike would pass you going wayyyyyyy to fast. On the bright side, it was nice meeting several people from MIMB out there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah it was nice meeting you LM83.... still think it was wierd that you found me in the dust before I ever even got out of my truck lol.

I was thankful for my HIDs....I know people could see them when they were running toward me.... I was more concerned about being hit from somebody coming up behind me cuz my brake light was out


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Yeah it was nice meeting you LM83.... still think it was wierd that you found me in the dust before I ever even got out of my truck lol.
> 
> I was thankful for my HIDs....I know people could see them when they were running toward me.... I was more concerned about being hit from somebody coming up behind me cuz my brake light was out


 Cant lie, at first I was like whats this idiot doing parked right in the middle of the road lol! Then I saw ur decal on ur back glass and I knew you were looking for Walker just like I was hahaha.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I had heard there were 2 riders envolved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Yeah someone on HL said he got clipped by another rider.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry for the loss and pray for the family. This is exactly why I NEVER brought my children to any of those events due to IDIOTS and alcohol. I have seen it more times than I care to admit, people drinking and TRYING to operate an ATV. If anyone, I am guilty by association. Yes, I do drink a few (2 or 3) adult beverages, NO i do not wear a helmet. I often ask myself when I was riding, what can happen to me or my family for going a max of 10mph? NEVER, not once, did I ever think of the others out there on the trails, I was more concerned with trying to make sure everyone in our group was having a good time, following along, and alive after it was all said and done. I can assure you this.....This situation will forever be burned in my mind. I want everyone I ride with to have the ability to drive home safely and or return to their loved ones after the day is over!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparantly I must be lucky. Everyone is talking about the horrors that went on over the weekend. I didn't have any issues with anyone all weekend. All in all it was a good time. Unfortunately, when you get an event that large together, with alcohol involved, something is bound to happen.


----------

